# Mobile browser and problems with posts exceed rhe the new post window.... errr window



## shouldbeinbed (30 Mar 2016)

Dolphin Browser Sony z5 compact Android 6.

Whwn I'm typing a post that goes beyond the bottom edge of the his post input window, it is not scrolling all the time nor allowing me to finger slide the text up to enable the latest text added to be visible. I'm sure ita been mentioned and there was an answer bedore but I may have dreamed it. 

Also it has an annoying propensity when quoting a fellow poster to randomly fly the cursor up into their username after a couple of keystrokes meaning I'm suddenly over typing


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Mar 2016)

Case in point the post above, suddenly rolled to the top and I couldn't get back to the borrom of it, tapping and trying to scroll the text just sees the whole screen scroll. I'm using SwiftKey keyboard with the arrow buttons enabled but these just don't work either with this niggly glitchy thing. 

It doesn't occur with many mobile browsers


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Mar 2016)

Done it again, I'm just losing access mid sentence. 


It doesn't occur with many mobile browsers so I guess it is a browser proble but is there anything I can do/clear in my site settings on here to maybe mitigate it, or the cursor leaping about the quote thing?


----------



## Shaun (30 Mar 2016)

Check the browser options on your mobile to see if you can turn off javascript as this may make navigating the editor easier. It may disable smilies and the formatting toolbar, but that may be preferable to the manic behaviour you're currently experiencing.

Also check to see if there is an update, or perhaps try an alternative browser (although that isn't always the answer as they all have their little idiosyncrasies. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Mar 2016)

Thanks @Shaun : left the above quoted post in place so you can see the random cursor jump thing in action. 
TBH tho, that jumpy cursor - disrupted quote thing has happened to me quite often with different mobile devices and different browser apps too

You're spot on on idiosyncratic mobile browsers, theres not one that wins all ways up, this is the latest version of Dolphin browser, I like it because it does flash too, whereas other ones that behave better here don't, or have problems on other areas. 

I'll go and have a fiddle in this ones settings and see where I get to with it.


----------

